# I Started Smoking



## Andy M. (May 13, 2010)

I live in a condo development and have had a gas grill on my deck for my outdoor cooking efforts.  For years it was a Weber and could not manage to make it work as a smoker because I could not get it to hold a low enough temperature to smoke properly.  That grill gave up the ghost and I replaced it with a Ducane.  

I was thinking about how I would cook the country-style ribs I had rubbed and waiting in the fridge.  I fired up the grill and did some testing.  With one of the three burners on a low setting, I can maintain temperatures from 250 F up.  Hooray!

I soaked some hickory chips and fired up the grill got things going and smoked the ribs indirectly.  When they were mostly done I brushed on some BBQ sauce and finished them off.

I call them a success.  

Now I can move on to: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f35/need-a-tnt-recipe-for-abts-64028.html


----------



## BigAL (May 14, 2010)

No pix, didn't happen!

Sounds great!  I haven't done country ribs for a long time, sounds great right now.

ABT's are what ever I have on hand, leftover pulled pork, heck leftover country ribs(same thing I guess), and some cheese.


----------



## Andy M. (May 14, 2010)

BigAL said:


> No pix, didn't happen!
> 
> Sounds great!  I haven't done country ribs for a long time, sounds great right now.
> 
> ABT's are what ever I have on hand, leftover pulled pork, heck leftover country ribs(same thing I guess), and some cheese.



Sorry Al.  I always forget the camera.  Please feel free to use your imagination.


----------



## roadfix (May 14, 2010)

That's exactly what I used to do til I got a cheap electric smoker.  It's ok, but I prefer use my 22" Weber kettle for smoking.  I can maintain low steady temps for hours with one single chimney full of charcoal.


----------



## mollyanne (May 14, 2010)

...kudos for the clever title to your thread, Andy. I came in here all ready to give you a piece of my mind and was befuddled at how smoking could be qualified as on-topic for DiscussingFood. So glad you like your new grill/smoker.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 14, 2010)

Good News!!!


----------

